# Dogs on amtrak



## Deleted member 2626 (Dec 16, 2011)

anybody have trouble with people or getting kicked off of amtrak with a dog with the "fake" service tags?


----------



## Jawline (Dec 16, 2011)

As long as your dog isnt being a dick or sitting on the chairs they wont give you shit.


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (Dec 17, 2011)

what they said. I've taken on before and had no problems. I didn't even have to show any tags plus I got a disability discount.


----------



## Jawline (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah its like 15% off if you have the dog, they give you an extra seat free too


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (Dec 17, 2011)

yea its pretty awesome! i had to take one from bham to philly not to long ago because of a death in my family. I think the ticket was 200 but after the discount it ended up being 160 or 140 i can't remeber because I only made 210 flying in the past two days so I had enough cash leftover for food and a pack of smokes. And they were really nice to me and my dog!


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (Dec 17, 2011)

Also make sure you kind of know what your talking about for your disability because just about every worker will ask you. Lucky for me I actually have a couple disabilities and just use those.


----------



## bryanpaul (Dec 17, 2011)

fuckers let me and my girl on in Stockton CA, and then got on the train and kicked us off....they were not hearing any talk about "service animals"....stuck in fuckin Stockton(HELLHOLE)....it's funny though we made over a 100 bux flyin a "stranded and broke" sign right downtown...people are lookin at us all sad, like "oh fuck...you guys are stranded HERE".... UP local to Modesto got us outta there


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (Dec 17, 2011)

Well did you mention to them when you were buying the ticket you has a service animal? When i got mine they had another ticket printed out that stated he was a service animal.


----------



## bryanpaul (Dec 17, 2011)

HUMANCONTRAST said:


> Well did you mention to them when you were buying the ticket you has a service animal? When i got mine they had another ticket printed out that stated he was a service animal.


yeah we went through a big thing with 'em...they sold us the tickets let us on and then the station manager or somethin came on and made us get off....i raised hell...but they werent hearing it...they said we needed to have some sort of documentation or card or tag..which is BS...


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (Dec 17, 2011)

damn dude, that sucks. maybe its just because it was in california and to me that place is awful and a very tough place for a travler to be.


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (Dec 17, 2011)

i didnt have a problem when me and my roaddog stoney took amtrac from ft worth to dallas either. hmm. I guess it just depends.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Nov 3, 2013)

Really to just do it with someones dog that isnt your connected animal whats the point? why go blow it up for some of the people that do it with no problems. I did it with my exquisitely behaved and intelligent dog that I got on the road and is a road dog. From PA to NM and then Greyhound back. And this past year evanston wy to reno then reno to denver. Don't do it unless your dog listens well and can take chilling on a moving floor for hours. I don't even do it at stores much. I tie my dog outside to my pack or a pole if i can and do what I have to inside an establishment. I only do it for motels too that want to charge 20 or 30 dollars for a damn animal, that can sleep on the floor. I'll have to think of some better resources if I ever get a pack goat too hahahahaha


----------



## Shakou (Nov 12, 2013)

I've never personally run into any issues, but I know others who have. The thing is, people are well aware of the fake service dog scam, and some places are allowing associates to deny someone service if they think your dog is fake.

Also, real service dogs don't need tags or a vest. Infact, most people with disabilities who have real service dogs, don't use tags. You don't NEED proof. All you need to do is simply say "he/she is a service dog". You may get asked very simple questions like "Is this a service dog" and "what tasks does this dog perform". Answer the questions calmly and don't give them a reason to suspect you're hiding something, and you should be fine. It's very uncommon this day in age for legit service dogs to have tags, and the only time you see it is usually from people who want to point out that they have a service dog (I.E. those who are faking it and trying to hard to convince people their dog is legit). Having tags is basically the equivalent of walking around with a huge sign that says "PHONIE".


----------



## nai (Nov 12, 2013)

I rode one with my dog once. I didn't have tags for her. The assistant conductor gave me a bunch of shit saying I was trying to scam the system blah blah but he eventually let us on anyway because I kept insisting he was breaking the law and our reservation was only for a 10 minute ride. My dog is trained to get on trains real fast so she was pulling on her leash to get on while he stopped me to harass me. After we got on she was totally still silent and out of sight beneath the seat and he still gave me a bunch of shit the other people on the train we're even like "chill the fuck out her dog is just sitting there..." Service dog trick never fucking works for me except for on bay area transportation/libraries and my dog is small and calm and not an intimidating breed etc, (a vet once said she'd make a perfect service dog) and I carry a copy of ADA law etc. I don't even try anymore.


----------



## nai (Nov 12, 2013)

And trying to get on greyhound was just a joke. The amtrak was in cali and this was in IL. I walked into the bus station with my dog who was behaving perfectly and immediately this cop who was working security was like GET OUT. I said she was my service dog and he was just like, "NO GET OUT" and so I took out a copy of the law and he was like "NO NO NO NO GET OUT THAT DOESNT MATTER" He told me I had to wait outside for the bus. So I get his badge number and tie her up outside and go up to buy tickets and the greyhound lady is like you have to have a doctors note.


----------



## nai (Nov 12, 2013)

that amtrak thing was in stockton too ahaha that place really is a hellhole. i think what finally got us on was saying, "but...we're stranded here..."


----------

